# This one is different...



## mickeyc (Feb 12, 2014)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/4286429338.html


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes, its very different from what people typically post on here because its still available in stores.


----------



## Duck (Feb 12, 2014)

deleted....


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 12, 2014)

Duck said:


> Snarky comments from the peanut gallery aside, that's actually a pretty good price for an Electra- they're considered a somewhat high-end bike.( last time I was in my LBS, anyway.) What's got you whining like a little girl now, Bikewhorder? That spent condom still hasn't dislodged itself, yet? Try the hair of the dog that bit 'ya, Pal. The guy didn't deserve that...




As long as your condom is still lodged in my ass I'll decide who deserves what.


----------



## Boris (Feb 12, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> As long as your condom is still lodged in my ass I'll decide who deserves what.




I find Bikewhorders remark to be stunning in its simplicity, yet playful with its palette too.


----------



## Duck (Feb 12, 2014)

deleted.........


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 12, 2014)

Duck said:


> //Saved//.




Saved? What are you keeping a scrap book?  Did you just pick a fight and then go run and hide behind the principal to make me look like the bad guy? And you call me the whiney little bitch?


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 12, 2014)

I see there's a couple of little boys that need to grow up.

Just saying......


----------



## Duck (Feb 12, 2014)

deleted........


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 12, 2014)

Duck said:


> I'm sorry Bikewhorder, its just that ever since you posted those naked pictures of yourself on here I haven't been able to get you and all the things I want to do to you off my mind.  I just don't know how to express myself, I'm all mixed up inside, and it comes out all wrong.




Well that explains it then.


----------



## Duck (Feb 12, 2014)

deleted...........


----------



## Crazybikelady (Feb 12, 2014)

LOL I'm tellin' ya, I get more laughs and drama here than any girls night out! Bwahahaha!


> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## Boris (Feb 12, 2014)

Duck said:


> Nice try, but unlike your post  admitting to spent condoms being lodged in your ass, that post won't show up anywhere in my post history. I'm not wasting anymore time on this- I'm dropping the "Ignore" hammer on your bottom-b**ch ass now.- Hasta-




but..but...but... that's like Astaire without Rogers, Laurel without Hardy, the sun without the moon. Please reconsider. You two are my one bright spot in an otherwise bleak existence.
But on a related subject, you're saying that I could ignore Vince if I wanted to? Interesting concept!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> But on a related subject, you're saying that I could ignore Vince if I wanted to? Interesting concept!




Don't even think about it


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 12, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I find Bikewhorders remark to be stunning in its simplicity, yet playful with its palette too.




You must admit dave has a way with words


----------



## Duck (Feb 12, 2014)

deleted.........


----------



## dougfisk (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't really understand the condom lodged in the ass reference thing... Should I be embarassed to admit that? :o


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 12, 2014)

dougfisk said:


> I don't really understand the condom lodged in the ass reference thing... Should I be embarassed to admit that? :o




Uhm.... Yes....  wait, do you not understand its context being used in a sentence.. or the physics behind it?... behind haha


----------



## Duck (Feb 12, 2014)

deleted........


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 12, 2014)

Duck said:


> Not at all. To the contrary, actually.




its been awhile since we've had a 40 page rant!... Doug has a pure mind..


----------



## Boris (Feb 12, 2014)

dougfisk said:


> I don't really understand the condom lodged in the ass reference thing... Should I be embarassed to admit that? :o




Duck was cheaping out again, and didn't use enough mayonnaise, thus creating enough friction to cause the condom to stand it's ground and refuse to go home with it's original owner. I wasn't there, but this was the talk.

Shouldn't this really all be in the "Sinkhole" thread, anyhow?


----------



## vincev (Feb 12, 2014)

Cant we all just get along? I hate to see Cabers dislike each other as much as I dislike Dave.


----------



## vincev (Feb 12, 2014)

The secret to keeping a condom on is only wearing one when you have an erection.I'll bet you thought the toilet picture was the most discusting picture you ever saw.


----------



## Boris (Feb 12, 2014)

Awww Geeeeez Vince!


----------



## vincev (Feb 12, 2014)

Dave,are you trying to ruin another thread??


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 12, 2014)

vincev said:


> The secret to keeping a condom on is only wearing one when you have an erection.I'll bet you thought the toilet picture was the most discusting picture you ever saw.                          View attachment 136961




I know school funding is poop, but that is the worst sex ed class room ever.. Is it show n tell wednesday??!


----------



## Duck (Feb 13, 2014)

deleted.......


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 13, 2014)

This is a fun thread!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Duck was cheaping out again, and didn't use enough mayonnaise, thus creating enough friction to cause the condom to stand it's ground and refuse to go home with it's original owner. I wasn't there, but this was the talk.
> 
> Shouldn't this really all be in the "Sinkhole" thread, anyhow?




You were there Dave, so why are you spreading these false rumors? It wasn't a lack of lube, so much as a lack of "material" to hold the condom on.  We were using the smallest size we could find but it still slipped right off.  When it got lost up there we panicked a bit and didn't know what to do.  You suggested we call Gene for advice, but his suggestion to just rub a corn cob back and forth across the  opening left us wondering if he understood the question.  Then I had the brilliant idea to take a pair of buttered up ears of corn and use them like a pair of long needle nose pliers.  This unfortunately just made the problem worse and caused some tearing.  All of which has conspired to make me even more cranky than usual and thus causing me to make snide comments when people post links to new bikes for sale on an antique bike forum.  I'm very impressed and amazed that this thread has not been deleted yet!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Feb 13, 2014)

Man, I thought my four brothers were nasty... There should be a section called The Locker Room and this should be in it FOR SURE!! LOL


> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2014)

Duck said:


> As long as there's someone with sand in their vagina who feels it's their obligation to make uncalled for /condescending comments on every post they read just because they have nothing better to do in real life, probably not. Bikewhorder decided he was going to play me that way a few days back, as well. This is what it got him. "Getting along" starts @ home- the rest takes care of itself. Moving on...




I honestly don't know what your talking about.  It is true that I find your comments on here annoying at best but I would have barely noticed you had you not singled me out a while back as needing to get a life.  That could be said of a good portion of the regulars on here though, so I'm not sure why you've directed your condemnation at me.  Oh but now your ignoring me so I guess you won't even see this.


----------



## Boris (Feb 13, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> You suggested we call Gene for advice, but his suggestion to just rub a corn cob back and forth across the  opening left us wondering if he understood the question.




I think what Gene was getting at, was that if you rubbed the corn cob rapidly enough, it would create a chimney effect, which in turn would essentially suck out the stuck condom. Personally I think this solution is pretty old school, and by simply using an actual vacuum with a hose, you would have received the same positive result. But, by that point you were too upset to listen. I hope that you have calmed down some by now, and are well on your way to a full recovery.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I hope that you have calmed down some by now, and are well on your way to a full recovery.




Thanks for your concern Dave, As you can see from the images Vince posted earlier we were eventually able to retrieve the lost item (at least I hope it was!).  The doctor told me I need to take a stool softener for a couple weeks.   I asked him when I could be "open for Business" again but he just pretended not to hear the question.  Looks like there will be no new (old) bike parts for me for a while.


----------



## Boris (Feb 13, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Looks like there will be no new (old) bike parts for me for a while.




This should probably be in the "Tips" section, but old seatposts make excellent ointment applicators.


----------



## chitown (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello Duck, I just have one question... is the Electra still available?


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2014)

chitown said:


> Hello Duck, I just have one question... is the Electra still available?




Yeah keep it up Chitown, You'll find yourself on his ignore list too.


----------



## Duck (Feb 13, 2014)

deleted.........


----------



## chitown (Feb 13, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Yeah keep it up Chitown, You'll find yourself on his ignore list too.


----------



## vincev (Feb 13, 2014)

Can I post another nasty picture??


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 13, 2014)

vincev said:


> Can I post another nasty picture??




Since when do you ask permission?


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 13, 2014)

Who needs a TOC 1899 Columbia chainless thread, we got this one! Can't wait for what Vince has in store next! It appears, Winter has set in here at the Cabe!


----------



## bike (Feb 13, 2014)

*I feel left out*

there is just nothing I can add to this thread.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2014)

vincev said:


> Can I post another nasty picture??




Yes you may, but try to make it worthy of total thread deletion, I'm starting to have posters remorse about some of the comments I've made.


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 13, 2014)

*ha i love havin a yuck at someone elses expense*

no more quackin from the duck this thread is gonna die off


----------



## Duck (Feb 13, 2014)

deleted.....


----------



## Boris (Feb 13, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Yes you may, but try to make it worthy of total thread deletion, I'm starting to have posters remorse about some of the comments I've made.




Add Bikewhorder to your ignore list. Problem solved!


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 13, 2014)

*Electra*

Had I known that I was going to stir this pot, I never would have posted that entry.  I just thought it was an interesting looking (and described) bike.  I had no idea it was a currently made bike.
It is still listed on Craig's, so that's the end of that tune.

No more entry's from me regarding available stuff on my local Craig's.

Mike (mickeyc)


----------



## vincev (Feb 13, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> Had I known that I was going to stir this pot, I never would have posted that entry.  I just thought it was an interesting looking (and described) bike.  I had no idea it was a currently made bike.
> It is still listed on Craig's, so that's the end of that tune.
> 
> No more entry's from me regarding available stuff on my local Craig's.
> ...




This was a fun thread.lol Post more things and watch the fun. STIR THE POT!


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 13, 2014)

QUACK QUACK QUACK

Ouch, I got my head stuck! Damn kids!!!


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow did the train fall of the tracks...


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Add Bikewhorder to your ignore list. Problem solved!




Ok, I've added myself to the ignore list.  Could someone please pm me and let me know if my comments are mmaking it onto the thread?


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 15, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> Had I known that I was going to stir this pot, I never would have posted that entry.  I just thought it was an interesting looking (and described) bike.  I had no idea it was a currently made bike.
> It is still listed on Craig's, so that's the end of that tune.
> 
> No more entry's from me regarding available stuff on my local Craig's.
> ...




They are a very nice bike,the frame geometry does the trick.I wanted to buy one for my fiancée but couldn't afford it.I got her an Electra Hawaii instead,its a high end cruiser and she loves it.


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 16, 2014)

~C~B~L~, Jennifer Parker, Tammy N and some of the other ladies here on this forum didn't know what they were getting themselves into when they joined this "Club"! Ha Ha :o

Guys, there's Ladies present!!  ~ THE END ~


----------

